# TV2 SAT press change to channel 3



## softwiz (May 12, 2005)

Anyone know if you can program the channel that the TV2 remote commands when you press SAT. When I press SAT, it commands my TV to go to channel 3. I need it to go to channel 00 which is S-Video IN.

Thanks


----------



## Tom-Tx (May 23, 2005)

I never realized that the remote 2 would change the TV channel when you press the SAT button. However, I do know that it will do just that when you press the green R (reset) button on the lower left side. That button can be programmed to any channel you want. I can't recall the steps off hand, but it is covered in the 942 owner's manual.


----------



## softwiz (May 12, 2005)

Tom-Tx said:


> I never realized that the remote 2 would change the TV channel when you press the SAT button. However, I do know that it will do just that when you press the green R (reset) button on the lower left side. That button can be programmed to any channel you want. I can't recall the steps off hand, but it is covered in the 942 owner's manual.


Yep I have a later 942 model and when you press SAT it tunes the TV to channel 3.

Can't figure out how to get around it


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

I think your remote is programmed to to do that. I have an older 942 and a newer one with the black ring around the sat button. Neither of mine tune the tv to anything when I press sat. Did an installer setup your 942?


Jon


----------

